# 2013 Halloween at Kirklands



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

You tease!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Miss Kitty I'm lucky I was able to get away from home! Workers here doing landscaping so it's hit or miss when I can leave. You guys are just task masters! LOL.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

I completely understand! I have two little monsters.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK I have 23 photos (will do in 5 posts) that I am uploading now and posting in this thread. Here goes. I'll try to include prices in my photo album description.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love all of that stuff! I wish more stores near me had such nice stuff :'(


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 2 of 5:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 3 of 5:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 4 of 5:










These had a fabric ribbon that looked glittery but wasn't glitter. I liked that and less messy too. Plus the skull or skeleton lit up (battery).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 5 of 5: 





























Well that's all I took. The clerk said they probably would get in maybe 3 more trucks with halloween items from now until halloween. I can't stand the heavily scented fragrances in the store but love some of the decor items this year. Very stylistic and I didn't think pricing was bad. I like their lit pictures as you don't see light bulbs. I might go back and get that elegant ceramic pumpkin, really like it alot.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - I actually really like the lit paintings with the houses. I think I want.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, Spookie! I love all the paintings.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the skeleton led figure and the haunted house picture. There used to be a Kirklands near me but now the only one is 30 minutes away. I might have to stop there soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some of the items appear to be shippable to your home and others can be ordered online and picked up at a local store.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the wall art!!!


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for taking so many pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you guys like some of the stuff. I can't remember when Kirklands opened by me but they are fairly new to this area. Always great to find another store that has some unique halloween items. And one that is located around the country so others can shop there as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I went there for the first time last week and was thoroughly impressed with the place (minus that dreadful, overpowering stench); loads of beautiful decor, mostly at reasonable prices. I will have to stop back next week and see if the Halloween merchandise is out, since I have a coupon that expires on the 15th of this month (stupid, considering it runs from July 15 - August 15, and I just signed up the other day). Register for their e-mails at the site and you should receive one for $10 off $50 or more (I'd recommend waiting to do so if you cannot make it there before August 15 to get the next one, as they are only valid in-store).

Thanks for the pictures, Spookie.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

there are a few things I am wanting to get. CHRISTMAS SHOPPING!!!! Yes, I said it, there are a few things I can get for Spookyone for Christmas.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

What is Kirklands, is that a grocery store? I have to say I haven't seen ANY H'ween stuff in my local grocery stores yet.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OH! Sorry. I see now that it's a home goods store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie, not sure where you are but there are 16 in Calif. now. A bunch in southern Calif., two around Fresno/Central Valley Calif, South SF Bay, 2 north East SF Bay general area, and in the Sacramento area. 

The store is home decor. No real kitchen section like with cooking stuff, no linens in my store I don't think but looks like they might have some online. My location isn't terribly large so might be more limited in what they can stock. 

Kirklands is actually located in quite a number of States so if you aren't familiar with them and like some of what you see, check out their store locator by State.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOoo,LOVE the haunted house pictures..we've been looking for the right picture for our dining room wall..think i've found it! 

anybody know if they have coupons right now??


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

mUST have the crow gravey





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Set 4 of 5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloeve55 said:


> OOOoo,LOVE the haunted house pictures..we've been looking for the right picture for our dining room wall..think i've found it!
> 
> anybody know if they have coupons right now??



I'm not signed up for a newsletter with them so don't know if that can get you discount codes. I sometimes have good luck checking and using RetailMeNot.com coupons. Might try looking there. I doubt anything just going onto the floor would be discounted but you never know. They do have pretty good after season sales. I saw this nice large wall mounted kind of contemporary lantern in black and glass on their floor on clearance yesterday for only $15. So if you live near one you can frequently find good in-store bargains.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those paintings are awesome.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> OOOoo,LOVE the haunted house pictures..we've been looking for the right picture for our dining room wall..think i've found it!
> 
> anybody know if they have coupons right now??


If you have an iPhone they have an app where you can "spin" once daily and receive a coupon. Just spin every day until you get a good one!  Not sure if they have an app for Android.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

ah2610 said:


> If you have an iPhone they have an app where you can "spin" once daily and receive a coupon. Just spin every day until you get a good one!  Not sure if they have an app for Android.


Also, forgot to mention, they used to send coupons when you signed up for their email newsletter. Not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the coupon info!i will sign up and check out the app..unfortunately I will buy everything now since its over an hour away and don't want to chance waiting too long after Halloween an it being gone


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love the pictures as well! $40 each is way too much and a $10 off coupon doesn't make much of a dent. 
I'll check retail me not, have the ph app, and see if can get a better deal.
$40 a week is my mechanic's payment for my hearse while he plugs away at it. Ugh!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> I love the pictures as well! $40 each is way too much and a $10 off coupon doesn't make much of a dent.
> I'll check retail me not, have the ph app, and see if can get a better deal.
> $40 a week is my mechanic's payment for my hearse while he plugs away at it. Ugh!


It's $10 off of $50, actually, so you would have to buy more still to be able to use it (not that it would be difficult to find more that you would like, I'm sure); the low funds part is what sucks and makes things difficult, as I can relate to.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Until midnight, there is a 'flash sale' going, where all online orders over $100 save $25; pretty nice chunk of change, really. The code is FLASH25.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Got to see the pictures today that light up. I had them stick batteries in one of each. How the heck they expect them to sell not showing them?

The ravens in the tree - eyes are just an amber / regular light color, not red, and they blink on / off in some sort of sequence (not all at once).

The jack-o-lanterns with owls in tree - left owl eyes stay lit, right owl eyes blink. The 3 pumpkins stagger coming on / off in a sequence, not all at once as well. Nicely done.

The house with pumpkins, large one for around $60 - this is last year's one, not this years. It's back. The house looks more modern than the Victorian one. Jack-o-lanterns eyes all blink together. Lights in the windows. Didn't float my boat last year unlit and didn't change my mind lit either.

The NEW Victorian house with creepy trees / jack-o-lanterns - INCREDIBLE when lit up. The moon lights up, lights in the windows, and the eyes / mouths of the jack-o-lanterns all blink off and on in a sequence and not all at once. Seriously, it's a different animal when you see it lit up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report on the canvas pictures lit up! That was really helpful.

And as for none with batteries and demo-ing, like yeah! I was in there last year and wanted to see something lit to see if it was worth buying. Can't remember what it was, don't think it was halloween but maybe movie related. Anyway they could only find 3 batteries and it needed 4 to work. They search the store for a while for me but I had to go. Of course they said you could always buy it and return it if you didn't like it, but I said I don't like doing business that way and it's an inconvenience to me to have to do so. The staff was really great about trying to help but I did leave without buying it and didn't return for it either. 

I also have major issues trying to shop in in there for any length of time because of all the potpourri fragrance. They said that the managment/ownership has had lots of calls about it but that's their thing and so it stays. I could never work there. Have to wonder if breathing it in in such concentrated amounts like in the store is healthy long-term. I don't know why they couldn't put the potpourri in large cookie jar-like glass containers with lids and let people who did want to buy it access it that way. It's very frustrating for me to shop there and I seldom stop in as a result. I had a sweater on the day I was in there over my top, over a week ago, and despite airing it out, it still reeks of that potpourri without washing it out.

I maybe tempted to buy the spooky house picture for my entry wall (it and the ravens, a close second, were my favorites) but undoubtedly it will reek too. Wonder how long storing it in the garage or outside on my uncovered porch it would take to de-smell it? Anyone else bothered by the potpourri there? I have a few items I saw I would like to go back for and the scent is such a deterrent.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GoS, yes, the stench of the potpourri is a bit much. (Compared to some of the things that I have had to clean up at jobs, though, it smells like Heaven)

I really want to see the pictures, too. I will probably stop back next week, since the coupon is up on the 15th; also, I found out that there is a large HomeGoods in the same plaza, which I truly want to visit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's how I found our Kirklands Garthgoyle. We have a HomeGood near it too. I had seen a thread or post someone here had done on the store and even though I didn't think it was in my area, remembered the name from HF so walked in to check out. Wonder if Kirklands stalks HG for potential locations to open up? Not really the same but anyone looking for home decor would be inclined to stop in.

Would the coupon apply to seasonal Halloween items like the picture? Know sometimes there are exclusions on things like that (Hobby Lobby comes to mind).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Would the coupon apply to seasonal Halloween items like the picture? Know sometimes there are exclusions on things like that (Hobby Lobby comes to mind).


As far as I know, it should; I see nothing excluding seasonal merch.


----------



## Kermi435 (Aug 10, 2013)

OMG, I can already tell this forum will make me broke in no time.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I also have major issues trying to shop in in there for any length of time because of all the potpourri fragrance.


I don't notice any fragrance at ours (we have two).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kermi435 said:


> OMG, I can already tell this forum will make me broke in no time.


Run far, far away while you still can...



sumrtym said:


> I don't notice any fragrance at ours (we have two).


Consider yourself fortunate. I can barely breathe most of the time, yet, as soon as I set foot inside, it descended upon me like a swarm of putrid locusts


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I went there for the first time last week and was thoroughly impressed with the place (minus that dreadful, overpowering stench); loads of beautiful decor, mostly at reasonable prices. I will have to stop back next week and see if the Halloween merchandise is out, since I have a coupon that expires on the 15th of this month (stupid, considering it runs from July 15 - August 15, and I just signed up the other day). Register for their e-mails at the site and you should receive one for $10 off $50 or more (I'd recommend waiting to do so if you cannot make it there before August 15 to get the next one, as they are only valid in-store).
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, Spookie.


Hi Garth, Where did you find this place? Never heard of them. Looks like nice merchandise! Thanks for the coupon heads up!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Hi Garth, Where did you find this place? Never heard of them. Looks like nice merchandise! Thanks for the coupon heads up!


A lot can be ordered online. Their website has a store locator.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Hi Garth, Where did you find this place? Never heard of them. Looks like nice merchandise! Thanks for the coupon heads up!


Kathy, the store is in a plaza directly across from Oakland Mall (it is straight off of John R., just north of 14 Mile). There are only two in Michigan, apparently, and that happens to be the closer store; that one is in Troy, while the other is located in Rochester Hills. No problem


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the Halloween merchandise at Kirkland's! My wife and I picked up two of the LED canvas prints. We bought the narrow print, the one with the two owls in the tree, and bought the print of the house with the candles lit in the windows, the pumpkins at the bottom, and the white moon glowing. Both were priced at $39.99 and, IMHO, well worth the price. Another item we picked up was the resin ghost coming from behind the "RIP" tombstone (looks like it's made out of wood, but isn't).


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

I need to go check this one out... the LED canvas prints look great also! I dont recall seeing any of them Saturday.....Lots of Halloween/Fall items but didnt notice any canvas prints... hmmm. Who doesnt want skeleton men dancing on their walls? lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

had no idea what a kirklands was till i opened this thread. quick store locator search and theres one just up the street from my doctors office in wichita, definitely making a pit stop there next time im in town. would LOVE to get my hands on one of those canvas pictures. just not sure wich one yet.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I had never heard of Kirkland's until I saw this thread, but didn't read through it until today. I assumed it was associated with Costco. Then a little while ago while driving by the mall, I saw one at a strip mall across the street. Never even knew it was there.

That pic of the See no Evil, Hear No Evil Speak No Evil skeletons gives me some ideas. Might be a cool scene to set up with some of my Wallies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If I can get away tomorrow afternoon I'll try stopping in my store again, otherwise maybe Tuesday. The sales associates said they had a few more trucks coming in after my first visit so I'm sure there is more to see. Anyone else have photos to share from their store of things not pictured already?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

i love the "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil" skeletons art! Thanks for posting all these goodies!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

happythenjaded said:


> I need to go check this one out... Who doesnt want skeleton men dancing on their walls? lol


Technically, it is two men and one woman



lisa48317 said:


> i love the "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil" skeletons art!


I found that too cool to pass up, particularly since I had a few dollars off (thanks to a price adjustment on scrolled wall cubes that I had bought previously). It has some vertical strips of greenish glitter at the top and bottom, but I think that it actually adds to the piece, surprisingly. The orange touches _are_ glued-on jewels, not painted. The texture of canvas prints really comes through in photographs, so this is the best that I could do:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped by today and man have they sold a lot of the stuff they had last time I was in (or shipped it back). A number of the lit painting were gone. Think only 3 versions were left and in short supply. Hopefully everything is still available thru their website for pick up at the store. I was considering the haunted house one (smaller version). Had hoped to get it on clearance but don't think any will be left..... Yikes. Didn't think I was going to have to decide yet on this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in overly fragrant (way too much scent in there) Kirklands while in the area today. They had these chickens and roosters a few weeks back that were kind of shelf sitters and I was hoping they'd still be there and on sale. Thought I might pick one up for my zombie farmer scene. No luck, not one to be found. They did have what ever halloween they had left in the store on sale at 25% off. The only lit halloween frames they had in my store were the tall narrow pumpkin ones, 3 left. A few shelving sections and racks, nothing that spoke to me though. 

Wanted to let you guys know that halloween was marked down though and if you see something online you can have it sent to your local store instead of paying for shipping if that works for you.


----------

